# Conformation Critique... Please do Harshly!



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Be HARSH.
I don't want to purchase a horse with bad confo. 
OTTB horse, and I think she is beautiful. I will post a vid. too.

picture: Image - TinyPic - Servizio di hosting d'immagini, condivisione immagini & hosting di video gratuito

video: 



 
I would plan to do jumping with her.:wink:


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Well in the pic her neck connects to her withers a bit funny and she has a long body...her hocks also seem a bit to strait but after watching the video she still moves very well and beautifully so even if they are a tad strait I dont think it would be an issue.

Thats my critique lol but either way she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you, I see what you mean about the withers and the neck thing. She does have very straght hocks I see../.

Thanks! Your opinion was taken into roll!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Quite honestly, yes, there are some faults on her, but I really think she's attractive!

Her withers are high, but that is really a TB thing. Her rump though, is shaped very awkwardly, it's like, too round and not a good round. She's at a good weight. But her chest sticks out entirely too much and is rather squared off if you see what I mean. I would like to see her much more squared up but I'm nearly positive she is sickle hocked. Also, as a result of the build of her chest, she stands under herself.

But, like I said, there is something about her, it may just be her shiny coat though, that really draws my attention.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Other then what was already mentioned, I think she looks awesome. She moves very fluently and nice. Shes beautiful!!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I love her for some reason...

Harlee rides horses- Yeah, her haunches are like that, but all Racing thoroughbreds have rather large haunches, and very round like that. I see what you mean by the chest, and her hocks, but it may also be the position she is standing in, and her tail is in the way...

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No, I've seen plenty OTTB's and none with that hind end. I think the reason it appears the way it is is because of her straight hocks. So her tummy ties in weird with her legs which tie in weird with her rump making it protrude out the back a lot more than necessary.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Hmm, okay, I see. Thank you!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you think she is cut out for Hunter/Jumper?
Or will her conformation get in the way.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Based on her gaits in the vid I dont see any issue with jumping her myself. Even with her faults she has a balanced gait which is what i think you would be looking for in a jumper, to help time jumps properly and all...

I dont think it would get in the way but thats just my opinion...


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

*Thank you Pidge!!* *I sure hope she can jump... Because it would be hard to convince my parents to get her if she couldn't... But then again, she may be better than the Arab I ride now.*


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you get to ride her? There's only so much you'll be able to see how well she uses herself without riding her or at least seeing someone else riding her. Her back is very long. While she's very pretty, it might affect her ablility to use her hind end properly for jumping.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't think any of it will get in the way. I believe nearly every horse in the world has some sort of conformation fault yet, you don't see every horse mindlessly being a fat, old pasture pet. You can indeed be very successful with this horse if you work her correctly. Not one of her conformation faults seem performance-faltering.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The thing that jumps out at me about her in the video is how downhill she is. She travels downhill as well; it's going to be hard to get her to work off her hind end.
Having said that, she is lovely. Very daisycutter trot, I wouldn't expect her to do big time dressage, but I don't see an issue with her jumping; perhaps just not overly large.


----------



## eriray (Aug 19, 2009)

She's only 4 so she still has some filling out to do. A lot of her neck and rump shape can be changed with muscle development. She looks like she has a long hip and a decent slope to her shoulder. What looks to be a long back could just be a visual illusion because of her thin waist. When she moves she pulls her legs up under her well which leads me to believe her back isn't long ~ more that she's slight in her barrel and long in the hip (which is a good thing). I think she is lovely but I would find a reputable hunter/jumper trainer to assess her jumping potential based on confirmation. But, keep in mind too that success at jumping is more than just the confirmation...it's also heart and attitude. My daughter's little 14.3 QH mare jumps beautifully and would put any hunter to shame only because she has such a willing attitude to do what is asked of her and tries her hardest. And last but not least - ALL horses can jump! The level of competition you want to reach might be the deciding factor in what horse to get....obviously the 17 hh warmblood is going to have the greater potential for success in high level competition over the 14 hh pony who is an awesome jumper but at a disadvantage due to his size. Again tho...there are exceptions to every rule....


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Long through the back, and the balence between the front legs and the hind might keep her out of the olympics. But well enough for a good ride! Pretty horse and nice to watch.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!

Binkyhoo- she is pretty to watch, I have watched that video like a million times already xD


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

She looks pretty standard issue for an OTTB. She looks really pretty, so the structure is there, but you obviously would want to condition her differently for jumping.


----------

